# HTC Incredible S wont charge/be recognised by PC



## diddley (Mar 4, 2012)

So I have two issues:

1) When I connect it to the PC, a bubble pops up on my laptop screen every 30 seconds or so saying "USB Device Not Recognised". The phone doesnt come up in my computer or anything. I've tried updating, reseating the battery, restarting the phone, different cords, different laptops, turning USB debugging on and off. I can't fix it.

2) As of last night, my phone will not charge at all, either with the wall charger or from the laptop. Again, ive tried multiple cords, reseating the battery, restarting the phone. A couple of different "Unable To Charge" error messages pop up on the phone, the most common one that comes up on the phone says "your phone is using more current than the charger is able to deliver. Please power off your phone or close unused applications." (but turning off the phone doesnt even help anyway)



what do? I'm thinking to just send it back to HTC for repairs since I only got it in November.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello Diddly

Welcome to TF :wave:

I have an HTC Desire HD but absolutely no experience with any problems. It sounds as if you have done most sensible things and still getting the same problem after changing cables & computers. That certainly points to the source of the problem within the phone itself.

Seeing as it was new in November, as you suggest, I would recommend you to return it to the place you purchased it from as a faulty item.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I firmly agree - get a replacement. I've seen a few HTC devices with charging port issues.


----------

